# Getting ready to finish out my first house by myself.



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

Next week i have my first house to finish out, i have always worked close with someone learning all the ropes. I guess they feel i'm ready. I don't really feel that way, nervous as hell.  Any words of advice would be great.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It sounds like you have more experience than I did when I did my first solo:yes:. Don't drop mud on the floors.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

First house. Make sure to have lights in all the rooms you are working in. Check all butts and seams with a straight edge. Before doing final coat try to touch up any scratches, lap marks or air bubbles. When in doubt skim again. The wider the better.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You'll do just fine Bigdady....:yes: Your boss believes in your abilities !
That's something to be proud of...Like PA said ...keep it neat!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> First house. Make sure to have lights in all the rooms you are working in. Check all butts and seams with a straight edge. Before doing final coat try to touch up any scratches, lap marks or air bubbles. When in doubt skim again. The wider the better.


Good point Boco....I kick a 500 watt halogen around from tape to sand day.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Can never have enough lights. I normally have GC put pigtails in bathrooms and by front door (Foyer). Then always have 500 watt work lights as I go. Like I tell my guys unless you are wearing a cape and a utility belt I am gonna assume your not batman.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If you've done, or know how to do, everything to finish a house, then you know how to do it.

I'd think about putting in the hours at the beginning as much as you can, so you don't feel as pressured throughout the job, and can have a bit of time at the end to tweak anything you might want to.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't forget all the steps and don't try to rush it... With time it gets faster but put in the hours and make sure not to jump around focus on one wall and follow it around the house

Don't bounce around wall to wall and yes plenty of light. Spend a little time at the end of the day to scrap up mud that's dropped. It will impress the boss. 

But most importantly have fun while you work there is no point doing the job if you don't have fun. 

Also you can talk to the walls all you want. When they start talking back it's time to go home lol.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

leave your phone in the truck...and turn the boom box up to 11 ...drink a lot of water and rock that house:thumbup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Best advise ever ice


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Turn your brain off and just do what you know how to do. 
And like Ice said, crank that Sh*t!


----------



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck my man! Rock it!


----------



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for advice and encouragement. You guys rock.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> If you've done, or know how to do, everything to finish a house, then you know how to do it.
> 
> I'd think about putting in the hours at the beginning as much as you can, so you don't feel as pressured throughout the job, and can have a bit of time at the end to tweak anything you might want to.


Very good advice !


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Be consistant if you do quality work then keep at it and always look for ways to improve. And yes being neat at what you do is always a big plus, one guy that works for me is next to spotless every job he has ever done it is always mentioned by the general contractor which goes a long ways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Make sure you complete each step. Get all tapes on. First coat means everything is first coated including tubs before you leave. 
New finishers tend to start finish coating and still have bare tape or aint taped at all. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Fake it till you make it.


----------



## nd636 (Feb 10, 2014)

Magic said:


> Make sure you complete each step. Get all tapes on. First coat means everything is first coated including tubs before you leave.
> New finishers tend to start finish coating and still have bare tape or aint taped at all.
> Good Luck!


Best advice yet


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It sounds like you have more experience than I did when I did my first solo:yes:. Don't drop mud on the floors.


Bigdaddyspill! :whistling2:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Bigdaddypill said:


> Thanks for advice and encouragement. You guys rock.


Correct we do rock!:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

First of all I'd say don't stress yourself. If you already know the routine there's no sense in changing it.:thumbsup: I did about 500 houses with another guy before I ever did my own and I was still scared sh1tless believe it or not.
The thing that got me the most is that I was being way too picky or critical of my own work when there really was absolutely no reason to be. I always had the other guy for back up whether I wanted it or not and got used to it. His stalking technique actually made me better. Remember it's always easier to add mud than it is to sand the crap out of something. An extra coat is your best friend !:yes:

If you don't like how it looks then you can't expect the owner to like it either but don't go fixing things that aren't really there,if you know what I mean. If you don't, you will !


----------



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

Everything is going very smooth. Im traveling about an hour to Joplin where that Ef5 tornado went thru its amazing how much damage there still is.


----------

